# Anyway to disable low battery screen dimming/pop-up/sound?



## palooko (Jun 7, 2011)

I have recently purchased a 7000mah zero lemon battery and I am running a Touchwiz Rom. As you know, when your battery become low (15% or lower), the screen dims (and removes the ability to change it-sorta), and you get a pop up notification with a sound. Not to mention it disables the camera. Now, with my zero lemon battery, my phone will run at full capacity for hours. So naturally, I'm looking for a way to disable all that jazz. I know I could just flash an aosp Rom, but they are a bit buggy so I figured I'd put this out there first. I've looked all over and can't find anything. The camera is the last of my worries, I just use one from the play store. The brightness and pop up are extremely annoying though, so any help to get rid of them would be appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM, kernel, and MOD release threads by developers only. Question, help, and general topic threads belong in the general section, where this thread has been moved. Thank you.


----------



## palooko (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks, sorry 'bout that!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

The brightness might be fixed by going to settings, display auto adjust screen but just guessing. I believe there are xposed mods to remove low battery popup. I'll see if I can find it and post a link.

This is my rifle, I am The Gun!


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's the xposed framework http://db.tt/p7aCamyW, install it then install this tweakbox apk http://db.tt/dPZEVP9y, then open xposed installer hit install/update then go to modules and check tweakbox and reboot. Open xposed installer, hit modules, open tweakbox, battery-set it how you want then reboot again. Should be good to go.

This is my rifle, I am The Gun!


----------

